# Small pretty spiders?



## fyrburn (Oct 21, 2008)

Tried google and forum search but honestly I don't know where to begin to look.

I had a look at trapdoor spiders but apparently they're quite venomous. Granted I don't ever handle my Ts, I don't fancy having something dangerous in my bedroom. Besides, they become pet holes soon enough anyway and I'm really looking for something aesthetically nice.

What I'm looking for essentially is a little spider that won't take up too much space, that's quite pretty to look at, and leads an adventurous life style.
Long walks on the beach and candle lit dinners are a bonus.
Deadly neurotoxins are definetly not a priority =(

So I come to you for advice 

Could you point me in the general area of a species that can be purchased (or even found in the UK!) that fits the above descriptions?

Anything I'm not familiar with I will of course do my research before bringing it into captivity.

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 21, 2008)

how bout a p. audax? i don't believe those are found in europe  but you could prob find one for sale easy enough. they are neat looking buggers with bright green chelicerae, and neat markings. they are really fun to watch move around and feed. always out in the open and constantly active. the best.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 22, 2008)

Widowman10 said:


> how bout a p. audax? i don't believe those are found in europe  but you could prob find one for sale easy enough. they are neat looking buggers with bright green chelicerae, and neat markings. they are really fun to watch move around and feed. always out in the open and constantly active. the best.


Having a pair of _Phidippus audax_ myself, I must endorse Widowman's post!  They are very active and very fun to watch.  I even get distracted from my school work watching Jack or sally run around in their enclosures.  And of course,feeding them is amazing.


----------



## fyrburn (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmmm according to google images they look pretty cute 

How big should an enclosure be for a 20mm adult? A short google search tells me they like a lot of space to hunt.

I'll have a browse around for online stores and see if I can find any.
Cheers guys


----------



## Moltar (Oct 22, 2008)

I had a wc MM P audax for a few weeks set up like this: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I took the substrate out after a couple of days because the roaches kept burrowing and catching flies can be a pain. He didn't seem to mind it being gone. I fed him once a day and misted the inside about twice a week, mostly for drinking water as I understand they don't have any significant requirements for humidity.

He seemed very rugged and healthy. After a few weeks I released him so he could go do his MM manly thing.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 22, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> I had a wc MM P audax for a few weeks set up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the enclosure?  i've been tossing the idea of critter keepers for my _audax_ but i'm afraid of them fitting through the slits in the lid.


----------



## crpy (Oct 22, 2008)

LordLycosa said:


> where did you get the enclosure?
> 
> 
> 
> They sellem at Micheals, i got a bunch they are great for trues.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 22, 2008)

crpy said:


> LordLycosa said:
> 
> 
> > where did you get the enclosure?
> ...


----------



## Moltar (Oct 22, 2008)

Those enclosure are meant for displaying things like stuffed animals, dolls, whatever. They come in many sizes from teeny tiny to about 8" tall and have some different type tops.

They can be found at hobby stores such as Michael's or uhmmm those other places. containerstore.com also has them. They're called Amac cubes. I have a number of slings in these things, they're great and cheap.


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 22, 2008)

dude, just eat something, peel the labels off, and viola! new spider container. a lot of food comes packaged in a clear container, that way you don't have to buy anything special. i also sometimes drill a small hole and cover it, or use a slot for easy feeding access for flies.


----------



## Motzo (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll be the first to tell you that P. Audax is very beautiful, but you might want to check out P. Johnsoni
Johnson Jumper pictures and information
They look pretty awesome, and I think they're abundant in the UK...


----------



## crpy (Oct 22, 2008)

Widowman10 said:


> dude, just eat something, peel the labels off, and viola! new spider container. a lot of food comes packaged in a clear container, that way you don't have to buy anything special. i also sometimes drill a small hole and cover it, or use a slot for easy feeding access for flies.


lol, pretzels are good and the containers better


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 22, 2008)

crpy said:


> lol, pretzels are good and the containers better


exactly...


----------



## Elleken (Oct 22, 2008)

crpy said:


> lol, pretzels are good and the containers better


Haha, so true. I had one of those huge ultz pretzel jars and it is perfect for a couple of my jumpers. Poke some holes along the side and there ya go. O and audax are really cute and awesome to watch.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 23, 2008)

Widowman10 said:


> dude, just eat something, peel the labels off, and viola! new spider container. a lot of food comes packaged in a clear container, that way you don't have to buy anything special. i also sometimes drill a small hole and cover it, or use a slot for easy feeding access for flies.


yea i use a snack container and right now i need to clean it but removing the lid will rip up Sally's cocoon web thingy(is there a proper term for that?).


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 23, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Those enclosure are meant for displaying things like stuffed animals, dolls, whatever. They come in many sizes from teeny tiny to about 8" tall and have some different type tops.
> 
> They can be found at hobby stores such as Michael's or uhmmm those other places. containerstore.com also has them. They're called Amac cubes. I have a number of slings in these things, they're great and cheap.


ooooh yea i have some of those from those days when beanie babies were popular and would sell


----------



## crpy (Oct 23, 2008)

LordLycosa said:


> yea i use a snack container and right now i need to clean it but removing the lid will rip up Sally's cocoon web thingy(is there a proper term for that?).


"CWT" sounds good to me lol


----------



## Moltar (Oct 23, 2008)

You're talking about the little webby sac thing that jumpers make and hide in? Isn't that a "purse web"?


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 23, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> You're talking about the little webby sac thing that jumpers make and hide in? Isn't that a "purse web"?


hmmm that would make some sense.  is there any money inside i could steal?  i neeeed moolah baaad :} 

i've been thinking putting a hole in the top of the snack container to keep like a cork in or something to alloweasy watering and feeding.  only thing is cleaning would be a problem since i use paper towels for flooring.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Oct 24, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> You're talking about the little webby sac thing that jumpers make and hide in? Isn't that a "purse web"?


Well, that would sound about right, if it wasn't for the fact that there are spiders that are referred to as "Purseweb spiders"... _Atypus affinis_ is one...


----------



## Moltar (Oct 24, 2008)

ErikWestblom said:


> Well, that would sound about right, if it wasn't for the fact that there are spiders that are referred to as "Purseweb spiders"... _Atypus affinis_ is one...


Yes but does that mean jumpers little pouchy webs cannot be called purse webs? I'm honestly not sure, I just think I remember hearing that's what they were called.

As for the enclosure questions. I'd recommend that any screw-lid type jar you might use is kept upside down (lid is the floor of enclosure) to make cleaning easier. Put small ventilation holes all around the jar at a couple of different heights and glue some little sticks and fake leaves to the inside. They like little crevices to squeeze into and stuff to hide behind while they sneak up on their prey.

The hunting behavior is SO different from t's just because they use their vision primarily. Fascinating stuff, very fun to watch.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 24, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Yes but does that mean jumpers little pouchy webs cannot be called purse webs? I'm honestly not sure, I just think I remember hearing that's what they were called.
> 
> As for the enclosure questions. I'd recommend that any screw-lid type jar you might use is kept upside down (lid is the floor of enclosure) to make cleaning easier. Put small ventilation holes all around the jar at a couple of different heights and glue some little sticks and fake leaves to the inside. They like little crevices to squeeze into and stuff to hide behind while they sneak up on their prey.
> 
> The hunting behavior is SO different from t's just because they use their vision primarily. Fascinating stuff, very fun to watch.


i've been using these containers right now.






I have so many I can make another enclosure that's upside down.

I still dunno bout ventilation though.  Insects and arachnids don't use anywear near as much oxygen as mammals, and I've heard ventilation makes them die quicker.


----------



## Moltar (Oct 24, 2008)

No spider ever died from too much ventilation. Stagnant air on the other hand will kill a spider. Some spiders can suffer from being kept in overly dry conditions. That wouldn't be the result of too much ventilation, rather not enough moisture being added to the enclosure.

That jar looks adequate although i'd personally go with something clear and a bit bigger. I think they like having room to move around a bit.

DEFINITELY do the air holes though and you'll find pretty quickly that keeping the jar upside down makes all maintenance tasks easier.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 24, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> No spider ever died from too much ventilation. Stagnant air on the other hand will kill a spider. Some spiders can suffer from being kept in overly dry conditions. That wouldn't be the result of too much ventilation, rather not enough moisture being added to the enclosure.
> 
> That jar looks adequate although i'd personally go with something clear and a bit bigger. I think they like having room to move around a bit.
> 
> DEFINITELY do the air holes though and you'll find pretty quickly that keeping the jar upside down makes all maintenance tasks easier.


Well I know keeping it upside down makes it a bit easier.  I keep web making spiders that way.

Hmmm....Bigger container....well sadly my two mason jars are already occupied by a _Steatoda_ and a _Neoscona_ egg sac.  I have a mayonaisse jar that might be slightly bigger, tho putting ventilation holes in it is impossible lol.  I tend to give them a small spritz of water every other day.  Would opening it for that simple task be good enough to allow fresh air in?


----------



## Moltar (Oct 24, 2008)

My opinion is that you could probably meet the spiders oxygen requirements that way but you would still have an environment much more conducive to bacteria, fungus and mold and mildew growth. None of the water you spritz that way will ever actually leave the enclosure. There may be co2 buildup issues as well.

I'd just go ahead and make some holes with a small drill bit or melt them in with a hot piece of wire. It can't hurt and can only help.

I don't think a bigger container is absolutely necessary, it would just be my preference.


----------



## Redapache (Oct 24, 2008)

The webs are called tube webs,and I have quite a few jumpers,including Apacheanus,Audax,and Regius.They are super easy to keep,also fun to watch.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 24, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> My opinion is that you could probably meet the spiders oxygen requirements that way but you would still have an environment much more conducive to bacteria, fungus and mold and mildew growth. None of the water you spritz that way will ever actually leave the enclosure. There may be co2 buildup issues as well.
> 
> I'd just go ahead and make some holes with a small drill bit or melt them in with a hot piece of wire. It can't hurt and can only help.
> 
> I don't think a bigger container is absolutely necessary, it would just be my preference.


Well I'm at college so finding drill bits and melting glass jars is not really an easy task here lol.


----------



## c'est ma (Oct 28, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> I had a wc MM P audax for a few weeks set up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that enclosure!

--Diane


----------



## Moltar (Oct 28, 2008)

c'est ma said:


> Love that enclosure!
> 
> --Diane


Thanks. It turns out that was a pretty ideal setup for a 2" A avic as well. I moved her in after the jumper moved out and within a few weeks there was a tube web filling most of the top. All those looser, small leaves got incorporated into the structure really nicely.


----------



## ZergFront (May 30, 2009)

*hmmm*



etown_411 said:


> I had a wc MM P audax for a few weeks set up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there ebay auctions of those little rectangle, plastic critter cages? I like them.


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 30, 2009)

To answer the original poster's question, I find the gold nemesiidae spiders in these threads to fit the description of small and pretty.  

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=154247

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=116882


----------

